# help!!!! Reliance Broadband + Wireless Router



## tusharj (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,
I use Reliance broadband for my internet connection.
However I am not being able to figure out a way to connect my Wireless Router 

In reliance as you might be aware you have to login to the service from a webpage

i am not sure what setting i should use so that The wireless router can connect to the internet as required.

Please help

thanks


----------



## krishnathelord (Jun 26, 2006)

i would behelpful if u can say which router u r using,

as such u need set that ur internet dosenot require a user name,

when u use it for the first time it will show the screen from broadnet 
enter thepasss word and u will be logged in till ur router is on


----------



## mib2_007 (Jan 25, 2007)

But they are not telling which router they use or what is its URL.

How can I know it. I have to do port forwarding on it.


----------



## chesss (Feb 19, 2007)

Anybody using reliance broadnet with a wireless router? coz I am planning to do the same


----------



## mediator (Feb 19, 2007)

Its easy!
1. Remove the ethernet to ur PC and connect it to ur Wi-router!
2. Assign the IP that was assigned to ur PC to ur Wi-router!
3. Now in LAN part of router, u can have some different IP range!
 e.g if initially if ur PC was having IP "192.168.1.2", then assign this to ur router IP. Next in LAN area of router, assign router the IP "192.168.0.1", enable DHCP, configure DNS.
4. U can make ur router OPEN or ENCRYPTED! Its better to make it encrypted coz I use one of the OPEN routers in my locality that belong to my friend when my NET is down! 
5. Fill in the KEY and WIRELESS NETWORK NAME (SSID), make the mode "MIXED MODE" and use encryption TKIP (coz that works perfectly on linux too)
6. Now goto ur Laptop,enable dynamic IP selection and search for access points! It will show u ur Wi-router with SSID. 
7. Select it, fill in the KEY.
8. When connected, save the settings so as to automatically connect from the next time! Ur laptop will have an IP in the range "192.168.0.XX" then.

Explore ur wi-router and u'll find the needed entried to be filled. Restart the whole system. Njoy!


----------



## 24online (Feb 19, 2007)

if u talking abt reliance wireless net which can be accessible by any part of india by laptop, speed is problem.... for office use-email checking, its good one... but for downloading-surfing avoid it... first check speed if u waana buy..


----------

